# NJT Trip Planning Help



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 1, 2009)

I know this is kind of unheard of on this forum but its in the right section of the forum IMHO so here we go. Tomorrow I am planning a small trip on the Pascack Valley Line I want to go to Spring Valley, this says its a metro north station does that mean I have to switch trains or NJT just runs on Metro North Rail. Also, do you know if there is anything to do in Spring Valley like a place to get lunch and if its in a good area. Anything Else you can offer would be of great help. I will be catching the Pascack Valley line out of hoboken. Getting home Ill get off in Secaucus and catch a coastline train home.

Thanks all in advance

I hope I don't get in trouble with the higher ups lol I am leaving tomorrow morning so please post as soon as you can


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 1, 2009)

here is my plan


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a Metro North station because Metro North pays NJT to run the trains into NY State. Metro North has also contributed cars and engines to the cause, which is why you can see Metro North stenciled on some cars and engines throughout the system.

As far as you're concerned you will have a one seat ride from Hoboken to Spring Valley. No change of trains is required and there is no crew change either.

As for Spring Valley, you'll be quite safe in the station. Unfortunately there really is nothing to do in Spring Valley. There is a downtown a half a block away, but you won't find any fast food to my knowledge. Only cafes and delis. So dress warm as I don't believe the station will be open either, so you'll be waiting out in the cold. The train does not stay in the station, it moves to the yard after dropping the passengers off.


----------



## zoltan (Feb 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> you won't find any fast food to my knowledge. Only cafes and delis.


That sounds like my kind of town!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 3, 2009)

zoltan said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > you won't find any fast food to my knowledge. Only cafes and delis.
> ...



Sadly it wasn't all that nice lol. the town just wasnt much of anything


----------

